# My first tank



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

The full shot


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Beautiful. You must have done your homework!


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

Streetwise said:


> Beautiful. You must have done your homework!


Thanks! Have no idea what’s supposed to be happening to the water though before they go to 0.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Juango said:


> Thanks! Have no idea what’s supposed to be happening to the water though before they go to 0.


So first of all, yes you are on the right track.

Secondly, you clearly did a lot of research before you set out to do build this tank, its lovely and so so so much better then my first planted tank.

As to what will happen with the water? Well basically you are growing bacteria. Thus its not a clean and perfectly predictable process. Instead generally speaking over the next few weeks you will have your bacteria colonies grow to a point where they are able to eat all the ammonia and produce nitrite and then different bacteria will eat all the nitrite and produce nitrate. Just be patient with it. A month after you start you can add your fish though potentially sooner if/when your cycle completes. 

My strong advice is to not obsess over numbers from your test results. I wouldn't even bother taking another reading till at least 2 weeks after the initial fill date.

Other suggestions, if considering cherry shrimp you should also consider an amano shrimp or two. They do wonders for algae. 

Good luck!


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

minorhero said:


> Juango said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Have no idea what’s supposed to be happening to the water though before they go to 0.
> ...


Many thanks for the explanation and advice!


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful tank. The chilis or ember tetras would look nice in there. If considering neons, look at the green neon tetra. They're a bit smaller and much nicer IMO.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Only thing I would have you change is move Aquaclear a bit to right so water flow partially goes around wood so there is a little bit of circulation across front area of tank.

Great 1st try. Wish my 1st tank in 80’s had looked that good. Of course back then we didn’t have all the great online resources these days, just idiot advice from LFS.


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

SueD said:


> Beautiful tank. The chilis or ember tetras would look nice in there. If considering neons, look at the green neon tetra. They're a bit smaller and much nicer IMO.


m

Will look into the green ones, thanks!


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

DaveKS said:


> Only thing I would have you change is move Aquaclear a bit to right so water flow partially goes around wood so there is a little bit of circulation across front area of tank.
> 
> Great 1st try. Wish my 1st tank in 80’s had looked that good. Of course back then we didn’t have all the great online resources these days, just idiot advice from LFS.


Good idea! Was trying to hide it, but i guess the flow is more important


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Very nice presentation.

Well done!


----------



## Jmas4 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its beautiful. I hope mine can turn out like yours.


----------



## HairyNoseWombat (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi

Try a black background on the back glass.


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

Jmas4 said:


> Its beautiful. I hope mine can turn out like yours.


Looking good! Mine looks alright cause its been 1 week. Some plants are struggling though and leaves are melting, so not sure for how long it’ll stay looking like this!


----------



## mitom17 (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks great! 
Just FYI, the nitrates you are already detecting might come from your tap water (they do here in Laramie, WY at 5-10 ppm), assuming you used tap water. 
You are right though, that ammonia and nitrites need to go to zero to consider the tank cycled. Nitrite to nitrate step tends to be the slower one.


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

mitom17 said:


> Looks great!
> Just FYI, the nitrates you are already detecting might come from your tap water (they do here in Laramie, WY at 5-10 ppm), assuming you used tap water.
> You are right though, that ammonia and nitrites need to go to zero to consider the tank cycled. Nitrite to nitrate step tends to be the slower one.


Thanks! 

Ive read its ok for some plants to start melting in a new tank. Whats your experience with this? Im kinda freaking out since it took me so long to design this hahaha, dont wanna see it melt away. Im learning that patience is the key chemica here.


----------



## zwalter08 (Feb 12, 2019)

Juango said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ive read its ok for some plants to start melting in a new tank. Whats your experience with this? Im kinda freaking out since it took me so long to design this hahaha, dont wanna see it melt away. Im learning that patience is the key chemica here.



Definitely patience is key!. The melting is completely normal IF they are tissue cultures. This is because the tissue cultures are not grown submersed. They will melt and then grow back. however if they are not tissue culture im not sure what is going to happen. Best of luck and love the tank!


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

zwalter08 said:


> Juango said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


- The Reineckii Mini is tissue cultre and its def melting. 
- Repens is tissue culture, doing well although i see a few tiny spots, hopefully its not starting to melt
- The crypt spiralis was potted grown under water, and i see some melt
- the crytpcoryne undulatus red is tissue and i think its melting too. 

😞


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

It looks awesome. Very impressed with your first setup!


----------



## fishie425 (Sep 24, 2014)

Your tank looks beautiful! Well done


----------



## fortyneck (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks awesome! I hope your plant melt stops. I think patience is key in this hobby. I have had trial and error using different plants, and for me it was about finding the plants that would thrive in my parameters.


----------



## Juango (Jan 16, 2020)

fortyneck said:


> Looks awesome! I hope your plant melt stops. I think patience is key in this hobby. I have had trial and error using different plants, and for me it was about finding the plants that would thrive in my parameters.


Appreciate it


----------

